# teamviewer controler ios entre eux



## roquebrune (7 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour
Avec Teamviewer je ne trouve pas comment (ni même si c'est possible) contrôler a distance des iOS entre eux

Par exemple controler l'iPad de ma mere depuis mon iPhone 

Quand je mets l'id J'ai le message _n'accepte pas les connexions rentrante
_
Merci


----------



## Larme (7 Décembre 2016)

Pas possible qu'une application ait autant de droits.


----------



## drs (8 Décembre 2016)

D'aprés ce que j'en lis, c'est possible sur android mais pas sur ios
Https://www.teamviewer.com/fr/use-cases/mobile-device-support/


----------



## roquebrune (8 Décembre 2016)

Merci
c'est vraiment dommage , c'est tellement pratique


----------



## roquebrune (8 Décembre 2016)

Larme a dit:


> Pas possible qu'une application ait autant de droits.


Personne n 'est oblige de l'utiliser , teamviewer est incontournable pour du support


----------



## drs (9 Décembre 2016)

roquebrune a dit:


> Personne n 'est oblige de l'utiliser , teamviewer est incontournable pour du support



Je pense que ce qu'il voulait dire, c'est qu'une application, en raison des sécurités mises en place par Apple sur ios, n'aura jamais les droits nécessaires pour faire cette opération (sur ios).


----------



## roquebrune (9 Décembre 2016)

je ne vois pas pourquoi ce serait plus dangereux que sur  macOS mais bon
Il n'y a pas de solution pour du support s distance sur iPad c'est un gros manque


----------

